# White Russian, BHO and Bubble Hash



## budtender (Jan 21, 2011)

I had my first go at BHO today, OMG it is the best tasting, I lost a lung after taking a big rip, if anyone has seen it let me know lol. I used 3 oz of White Russian and made all of the BHO seen in photo, I would be guessing at 10 to 12 grams. YUM YUM YUM! 

View attachment IMG_0001.JPG


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 21, 2011)

oh wow that looks great!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 22, 2011)

that's a great return budtender, good job!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 22, 2011)

Holy cow!!

Great looking stuff!

I dont know about you, but I'd have a heck of a time getting it our of that jar.


----------



## budtender (Jan 22, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Holy cow!!
> 
> Great looking stuff!
> 
> I dont know about you, but I'd have a heck of a time getting it our of that jar.


 I made a tiny spoon I scoop the oil out with and heat up the spoon and drip it in my pipe, when the jar gets low I will make more and filler back up. I have more that enough bud to make all the bho I can stand to smoke. :hubba:


----------

